# Lots of pattens



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://internationalknittingpatterns.tumblr.com/tagged/English


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Lovely.....thanks, some good tutorials there too.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Great site - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. Lots of lovely patterns and good information


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

What a wonderful site, I bookmarked it. Now my question is, I saw a turtleneck that I want to try to make, is from Berroco, I sent email to company, but have a feeling there be no help. So, is anyone here have a copy of this pattern. Is on page 15, called Moira yarn used is softwist?
I appreciate any help.
Peoline


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you, some very nice patterns and tutorials.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Terrific site - thanks for posting!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you very interesting stuff there.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great site thanks for posting.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank-you, so many good patterns.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been looking through the patterns and they are beautiful, the ones I would like to have they are in Russian? Needles to say I don't speak the language. Still I enjoy looking through.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Peoline said:


> I have been looking through the patterns and they are beautiful, the ones I would like to have they are in Russian? Needles to say I don't speak the language. Still I enjoy looking through.


The patterns are lovely. I liked the different stitch patterns offered.

I have taken some European patterns and used Google Translate to put them into English. It works pretty well.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for this site.......it's a keeper.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I liked the Honey Cowl and have already downloaded it.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi 
The patterns are lovely but how do you translate them.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Paula Plant, I'm with you! What I like appears to be in French...going to have to have help on this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

how do you get them transalted?


----------



## AddisonM57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

